# 8n PTO stuck



## jp_snuff (May 7, 2008)

Hello i am the proud new owner of a 52 8n. I am writing to ask for some advise on a problem i now have with this tractor. When i was test driving it i saw that the pto worked but when i went to take it out on my own the lever was VERY hard to move but did get it disingaged some what it still made a very bad grinding noise when pto was not going so i took off the drive shaft of the mower and got the pto put back in. so i got 3 point lift but when i try hooking up mower it spins but sounds very bad a grind/ taping noise or some slipping. I know it is not fully engaged. What do i do? the guy who sold it to me said it set all winter no use but before that no problem.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum JP! We have been having some data base and server problems the past few days and I think your post did not show up as a new post. I think we have the problem fixed now and hopefully you will get some replies.


----------

